# Canyon Kundenservice bei Riss im Rahmen - es hätte eine positive Erfahrung werden können



## esteban313 (20. Oktober 2019)

Moin moin,

ich möchte hier kurz meine Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon-Kundenservice schildern.

Im Jahr 2016 habe ich ein Canyon Nerve AL gekauft. Es wurde hauptsächlich in den Harburger Bergen auf natürlichen Trails bewegt, keine Bikeparks, keine Sprünge. Leider musste ich im August diesen Jahres feststellen, dass der Rahmen beim Leitungsausgang der Variostütze einen Riss bekommen hat, siehe Bilder im Anhang.

Nun folgt der chronologische Ablauf bis zum neuen Rahmen:

09.08.2019: Anfrage an Canyon gesendet
13.08.2019: Antwort von Canyon (Prüfung des Rahmens hinsichtlich der Garantie)
13.08.2019: Rückantwort meinerseits, dass ich mit dem in der Email vom 13.08.2019 beschriebenen Vorgehen einverstanden bin
Keine Bestätigung dieser Email, keine Angabe zur Wartezeit
Nach einer Chatanfrage stellt sich heraus: erst wenn die Werkstatt freie Kapazität hat wird diese Email beantwortet bzw. ein Retoure-Label geschickt. Dies wird mit keinem Wort in der obigen Email erwähnt.

27.08.2019: Email von Canyon über das weitere Vorgehen: Mitteilung über Versand- und Montagekosten und die Möglichkeit statt dem kompletten Rad nur den Rahmen hinzuschicken.
27.08.2019: Email von Canyon mit DHL-Retoure-Aufkleber
27.08.2019: Antwort meinerseits, dass ich nur den Rahmen schicken werde und dass sich meine Adresse geändert hat (Hamburg nach Baden Württemberg)
29.08.2019: Rahmen bei Canyon eingetroffen
29.08.2019: Anruf von der Canyon Werkstatt, dass der Rahmen ausgetauscht wird (es gibt die ursprüngliche Farbe nicht mehr, was für mich jedoch kein Problem ist).
Ich teile dem Werkstattmitarbeiter mit, dass sich meine Adresse geändert hat
Ich teile dem Werkstattmitarbeiter mit, dass in den neuen Rahmen das Steuersatzlager und das Tretlager eingepresst werden sollen
Der Werkstattmitarbeiter teilt mir mit, dass er am 11.09.2019 mit dem Austauschrahmen rechnet

17.09.2019: Email meinerseits an Canyon, bezüglich des aktuellen Stands
20.09.2019: Antwort von Canyon auf meine Email vom 17.09.: Rahmen wurde am 19.09. versandt. Eine Trackingnummer oder eine Email gibt es dazu anscheinend nur auf Nachfrage
21.09.2019: Email von mir: Anfrage der Trackingnummer
Bevor ich eine Antwort von Canyon erhalte sehe ich in der DHL App, dass das Paket an die alte Adresse ging

23.09.2019: Email von mir an Canyon was schief gegangen ist
23.09.2019: Email von Canyon mit der Trackingnummer.  Antwort von Canyon auf die Frage was schief gegangen ist: „hier wurde wohl vergessen, deine neuen Adressdaten ins System zu übernehmen.“ Eine Entschuldigung wäre ja das mindeste was man erwarten könnte, nachdem zwei Personen nicht in der Lage waren die Adresse im System zu ändern.
24.09.2019: laut DHL-App ist mein Rahmen wieder in Koblenz angekommen
25.09.2019: Anfrage mit der Übersendung der DHL Trackingnummer, sobald vorhanden
30.09.2019: Anfrage meinerseits nach einer DHL Trackingnummer
02.10.2019: Chatanfrage liefert die Trackingnummer und das Versanddatum (02.10.2019)
04.10.2019: Email von Canyon mit der Zahlungserinnerung
08.10.2019: Rahmen erhalten

Ich WÄRE mit dem Ablauf zufrieden gewesen, wenn folgende Punkte besser gehandhabt werden würden:

zu Punkt 9 und 10: wieso erhält man von der Werkstatt keine Email, dass der Rahmen in den Versand geht? Oder gar eine Email, dass der Rahmen versandfertig ist. Was passiert, wenn ich im Urlaub bin und das Paket nicht empfangen kann. Hier besteht eindeutig Verbesserungsbedarf: Rückmeldung an den Empfänger, dass die Reparaturen erledigt sind und das Paket verschickt wird
zu Punkt 11 bis 13: wieso geht der Rahmen an eine falsche Adresse? Ich habe sowohl per Email als auch beim Telefonat mit dem Werkstattarbeiter darauf hingewiesen, dass die Adresse nicht mehr gilt. Was läuft hier falsch, wenn offenbar zwei Leute nicht in der Lage sind die Adresse im System zu ändern.
Punkte 15 - 17: wieso werden die Emails nicht beantwortet und wieso erhalte ich keine Trackingnummer sobald ein Paket los geschickt wird. Als ich das Rad bestellt habe, gab es bei Versand ja ebenfalls eine Trackingnummer. Wieso dann nicht bei einem Werkstattauftrag.
zu Punkt 18: Eine Zahlungserinnerung zu schicken für ein Rahmen, der immer noch in Koblenz (aufgrund des Verschuldens von Canyon) ist, ist gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit. Wieso wird der Rahmen nicht wieder im System aufgenommen und das ganze aktualisiert?

Ab Punkt 9 und spätestens ab Punkt 11 war für mich klar: Kundenservice hat bei Canyon wohl keine hohe Priorität, denn so behandelt man seine Kunden nicht. Das deckt sich jedoch leider mit den Erfahrungen, die hier im Forum geteilt werden. Man könnte zwar argumentieren, dass die Räder günstiger angeboten werden als im Fachhandel, aber irgendwann zählt dieses Argument auch nicht mehr. Es scheint schlicht kein funktionierendes System vorhanden zu sein, auf das alle zugreifen können und Änderungen bzw. Versandinformationen eingepflegt werden die dann automatisiert an den Kunden weitergeleitet werden. In der heutigen Zeit sollte das ja keine große Herausforderung mehr sein. Würde ein solches funktionierendes System vorliegen, dann müsste man nicht ständig Emails schreiben und Chatanfragen stellen. Die Mahnung vom 04.10. war schließlich die Krönung.

Zum Schluss muss ich jedoch auch lobend erwähnen, dass im neuen Rahmen die Steuersatzlager sowie das Tretlager wie mit dem Werkstattmitarbeiter besprochen, eingepresst waren. Ich will jedoch nicht daran denken, wie der Ablauf mit dem Kundenservice gewesen wäre, wenn der Rahmen nicht am Sitzrohr sondern an der Kettenstrebe etc. gerissen wäre (wo man mir Eigenverschulden hätte unterstellen können).

Durch die oben geschilderten Erfahrungen war das mein erstes und letztes Rad aus Koblenz, obwohl ich mit dem Rad bisher zufrieden war.

Für alle Canyon-Besitzer hoffe ich, dass irgendwann der Kundenservice besser wird 

Viele Grüße


----------



## hardtails (20. Oktober 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (20. Oktober 2019)

Naja das deckt sich doch mit den ganzen Erfahrungen.
Prinzipiell funktioniert der Service schon und sie sind bemüht. Mit der ganzen Software und den effizienten Abläufen haben sie dort aber Probleme.
Noch dazu die Hilfsstudenten, die zu faul waren, die neue Adresse einzupflegen.

Dafür find ich das Ergebnis trotzdem zufriedenstellend für einen Versender. Nach 2 Monaten den neuen Rahmen mit eingepressten Lagern erhalten (dachte erst die werden auch noch fehlen  )

Das gleiche sage ich auch immer wieder und habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht:
Durch Kleinigkeiten und Fehler machen die sich die 10-fache Arbeit. Ansonsten würde der Service sogar ziemlich gut funktionieren und wär weniger ausgelastet.
Allein die ganzen Anfragen, die du gestellt hast, weil sie dich nicht automatisiert informiert haben, kostet schon Unmengen Ressourcen. Und du bist nicht der Einzige, der nachfragen muss.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (20. Oktober 2019)

Ein Riesenproblem ist meiner Meinung nach das Neuräder allem Anschein nach keinerlei Endkontrolle unterliegen.Dadurch werden Räder rausgeschickt mit vielen kleinen Mängeln,was wiederum dazu führt das der Service zugeschüttet wird mit Anfragen.Das mündet am Ende darin das solche wichtigen Probleme wie bei dir sich am Ende ewig hinziehen.Die Probleme bei Canyon sind hausgemacht und schon seit langer langer Zeit so.Ausreden wie wir sind mitten in der Saison oder es ist ja grad Sale oder wir stellen das System gerade um kenn ich zur genüge...Es ist ein Jammer das der Aftersale den eigentlich guten Rädern nicht gerecht wird.An Canyon kann man nur appelieren: Führt eine Endkontrolle ein mit einem kleinen Testparcour ein.Das wird am Ende günstiger für euch als dieses ewige Prozedere mit Werkstattfreigabe und Bike hin und her geschicke.Nicht zu vergessen ist natürlich der Ruf der massiv darunter leidet.Der Versendertest im bike Magazin sollte eigentlich ein Warnschuss gewesen sein.Bin gespannt ob ihr den auch gehört habt...


----------



## esteban313 (20. Oktober 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Dafür find ich das Ergebnis trotzdem zufriedenstellend für einen Versender. Nach 2 Monaten den neuen Rahmen mit eingepressten Lagern erhalten (dachte erst die werden auch noch fehlen  )


Ich habe eigentlich auch damit gerechnet, dass die Lager fehlen. Wenigstens der Werkstattmitarbeiter hat sich notiert was er machen soll. Es wäre ja sogar in 5 Wochen gegangen, wenn die Eier nicht gepennt hätten  Zum Glück ist das Canyon nicht mein einziges Rad, sonst wäre bei dem super Wetter im August die Laune deutlich schlechter gewesen.




Martinwurst schrieb:


> Durch Kleinigkeiten und Fehler machen die sich die 10-fache Arbeit. Ansonsten würde der Service sogar ziemlich gut funktionieren und wär weniger ausgelastet.


Da stimme ich zu. Ich frage mich immer wie schwer es heutzutage ist. Bei Amazon funktioniert es einwandfrei, ebenso bei den üblichen Händlern (Bike components, bike24, r2-bike etc...) wo ich regelmäßig bestelle und öfter den Kundenservice kontaktiere.  

Offenbar wachsen die Verkaufszahlen mancher Fahrradversender schneller als ihre Serviceabteilung. Das ist ja nicht nur bei Canyon ein Problem. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass es irgendwann ein Umdenken gibt.


----------



## Martinwurst (21. Oktober 2019)

Cannondale Scalpel Rahmenbruch Garantie ?
					

Mädels abwarten. Ich lass es euch wissen.  Ich erstmal raus. War sehr informativ bei euch. Nächste Woche geht's weiter.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Schau mal hier: Trotz einer "Qualitätsmarke" wie Cannondale und lokalem Händler hats auch 6 Wochen gedauert.
Klar keine E-Mail-Nachfragen, aber das Ergebnis bei Canyon ist mit 8 Wochen jetzt auch nicht nennenswert schlechter.
Nur das mit der Adresse war eben Mist, sonst wärs genauso bei 6 Wochen gewesen!

Viele Probleme und Wartezeiten, die in der Fahrradbranche üblich sind, werden immer Canyon angelastet, weil dort eben mit die meisten Räder verkauft werden, wo anders ist es aber auch nicht viel besser. Und Pech haben kann man immer.

Wenn man dann noch die Preise von Cannondale und Canyon vergleicht, macht das nochmal nen anderen Eindruck.
Schnelles Wachstum und günstige Preise gehen halt nicht mit Mercedes-Autohaus-Service.


----------



## Dreamworks (23. Oktober 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Cannondale Scalpel Rahmenbruch Garantie ?
> 
> 
> Mädels abwarten. Ich lass es euch wissen.  Ich erstmal raus. War sehr informativ bei euch. Nächste Woche geht's weiter.
> ...




Rocky Mountain Element, knacken am Tretlager ab zum Händler nach 1 Stunde war klar, es liegt am Rahmen. Anruf bei Bikeaction Sache geklärt..."such dir einen neuen Rahmen aus" waren div. Farben beim Händler vorrätig. Händler hat direkt umgebaut und ab mit neuem Rahmen wieder heim. 

Es geht definitiv anders


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Oktober 2019)

Für Canyon-Verhältnisse doch perfekt gelaufen!


----------

